# Customer Service



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

You have all be asking about Customer Service so from Monday 10th September we have a new Lady called Ella who will be dealing with any customer service problems that anyone has.

She can be contacted on 01932 262434 from 9am-5pm Monday-Friday.

Thank You


----------



## shelley2010 (Jun 4, 2011)

thats good cause your crap at sorting out customer problems!!


----------



## THE-COBRA (Jun 28, 2011)

shelley2010 said:


> thats good cause your crap at sorting out customer problems!!


LOL. :roll2:


----------



## shelley2010 (Jun 4, 2011)

im being serious, when u order 7 boxes of locusts you dont expect 5 boxes dead and then when u e-mail or message them on facebook they ignore you, delete wall posts on there profile and tell u to e-mail again and then blatently lie on here about it all


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Agreed, Worst shop ever when It come to Customer service, I spoke to yourself and your staff of the phone and to be honest I have got more sense out of a Monkey at a Zoo. 

Have recommended others not to shop at your store after the service I had and So far the other Online shops/Shop have been great and I have had my customers only give me good words about them and not bad ones like I have been told when they have had products from yourself!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

southpython said:


> Agreed, Worst shop ever when It come to Customer service, I spoke to yourself and your staff of the phone and to be honest I have got more sense out of a Monkey at a Zoo.
> 
> Have recommended others not to shop at your store after the service I had and So far the other Online shops/Shop have been great and I have had my customers only give me good words about them and not bad ones like I have been told when they have had products from yourself!


 
Firstly after you got the wrong frozen food from our store which was our mistake i have contacted you several times asking for you to contact me with some card details so we could refund you for the frozen.
As we have heard nothing i took it that you were happy.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

shelley2010 said:


> im being serious, when u order 7 boxes of locusts you dont expect 5 boxes dead and then when u e-mail or message them on facebook they ignore you, delete wall posts on there profile and tell u to e-mail again and then blatently lie on here about it all


Firstly i will not deal with problems with orders on facebook.
I have not deleted any posts of yours either on facebook or rfuk.
If i was going to do this i would not come on here and answer anything that people have said i would just ignore it all.

As for your locust we will be sending out on Tuesday 5 superpacks large to you.


----------



## shelley2010 (Jun 4, 2011)

thank you very much for now acknowledging me, if you could e-mail me the city link details when they have been dispatched would be most appreciated


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

shelley2010 said:


> thank you very much for now acknowledging me, if you could e-mail me the city link details when they have been dispatched would be most appreciated


 
You will get that from our system as soon as despatched.


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

Why on earth would any business reply to customer service issues on bloody facebook or a public forum :2wallbang:

Pick up the phone if theres a problem, not rocket science is it ?

I've nothing bad to say about surrey pet supplies, infact i will no longer use anywhere else, the customer service i've received from them has been second to none, ok i've only recently started to use them but there service to me, like i say has been exceptional, see other thread because i ain't writing again what a dogs dinner i made of an order and it was all sorted over the phone exceptionally, can't fault them in any way shape or form :2thumb:


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

petman99 said:


> Firstly after you got the wrong frozen food from our store which was our mistake i have contacted you several times asking for you to contact me with some card details so we could refund you for the frozen.
> As we have heard nothing i took it that you were happy.


You are a Liar, you told me that you were going to check with your supplier then you would have to check the rodents over ect... and your cocky attitude did not help either. I have had NO contact about this refund, Load of bull. The amount of Buissiness I have lost you counts for My loss 100 times over and will have a domino effect, I am more than happy. I will continue to advise my customers and friends to buy elsewhere.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

southpython said:


> You are a Liar, you told me that you were going to check with your supplier then you would have to check the rodents over ect... and your cocky attitude did not help either. I have had NO contact about this refund, Load of bull. The amount of Buissiness I have lost you counts for My loss 100 times over and will have a domino effect, I am more than happy. I will continue to advise my customers and friends to buy elsewhere.


Why would i lie for 100 rodents at the cost of them against the amount of buisness that i do everyday.
I am even prepared to still refund you but have never heard from you until now.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

petman99 said:


> Why would i lie for 100 rodents at the cost of them against the amount of buisness that i do everyday.
> I am even prepared to still refund you but have never heard from you until now.


It would mean that I would have to bring the rodents which I no longer have and then collect the refund at the store though wouldn't It? And that would take about 3 hour drive there and back from where I am currently staying.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

southpython said:


> It would mean that I would have to bring the rodents which I no longer have and then collect the refund at the store though wouldn't It? And that would take about 3 hour drive there and back from where I am currently staying.


I am sure Mark has said that he will offer you the refund but has no mention of wanting the rats back. Refunds can also be done over the telephone!
If you have got an issue why not take it up with them personally on the phone rather than moaning about it on a public forum/facebook?

I havent got a single bad word to say about SPS supplies, only yesterday Mark spend a good half an hour if not more chatting to me and my OH about various different reptile related things and not many managers will give you the time of day.


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Only made one order so far another in the next few weeks havn't had any problems.

I do rather like the great price's.

Only thing I dont like is no delivery on frozen Rodents.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> I am sure Mark has said that he will offer you the refund but has no mention of wanting the rats back. Refunds can also be done over the telephone!
> If you have got an issue why not take it up with them personally on the phone rather than moaning about it on a public forum/facebook?
> 
> I havent got a single bad word to say about SPS supplies, only yesterday Mark spend a good half an hour if not more chatting to me and my OH about various different reptile related things and not many managers will give you the time of day.


I will send him my details via PM and then let you and update the thread on the status of the refund. 

I will wait to reply to the question about the "Moaning on a public forum/Facebook" Until Mark has had my PM and Refunded. If I do get a refund then I can honestly say that I have no problem as the problem would of been solved completely. 

Thanks.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

southpython said:


> I will send him my details via PM and then let you and update the thread on the status of the refund.
> 
> I will wait to reply to the question about the "Moaning on a public forum/Facebook" Until Mark has had my PM and Refunded. If I do get a refund then I can honestly say that I have no problem as the problem would of been solved completely.
> 
> Thanks.


As promised your refund has been done and if your check your bank it will be there as you are the same bank as us.


----------



## lizard-lady99 (Jul 25, 2010)

southpython said:


> I will send him my details via PM and then let you and update the thread on the status of the refund.
> 
> I will wait to reply to the question about the "Moaning on a public forum/Facebook" Until Mark has had my PM and Refunded. If I do get a refund then I can honestly say that I have no problem as the problem would of been solved completely.
> 
> Thanks.


I was just wondering whether Mark has refunded you yet which he states he was going to do.


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

im currently awaiting my first order from surrey pet supplies.ordered sunday so hopefully it should be here anyday now.
i cant fault them on their prices as i think i got some great bargins


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

buddylouis said:


> Why on earth would any business reply to customer service issues on bloody facebook or a public forum :2wallbang:
> 
> Pick up the phone if theres a problem, not rocket science is it ?


This, it proper winds me up that people seem to think facebook is the be all and end all of communications these days.

As it happens, my wife put an order for £180 worth of equipment last week. The biggest problem we had was the delivery guy hadnt realised there was an extra package on the van, so had to walk back and grab it (Not even the stores fault)
Ive found the service to be spot on everytime, and for the prices you pay, whose going to argue if it takes an extra day to deliver or something.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

southpython said:


> I will send him my details via PM and then let you and update the thread on the status of the refund.
> 
> I will wait to reply to the question about the "Moaning on a public forum/Facebook" Until Mark has had my PM and Refunded. If I do get a refund then I can honestly say that I have no problem as the problem would of been solved completely.
> 
> Thanks.


But why even PM him your details. This forum is not the front page to Surrey Pet Supplies. they have a phone number, or god forbid and email address:bash:

That, and how easy would it be to hack thier or your account and take your details?


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Tarron said:


> This, it proper winds me up that people seem to think facebook is the be all and end all of communications these days.


It winds me up how there are some people who live on the forums and do not go outside and have nothing better to do, Hey ho, we all have to deal with things we don't like.....

Mark has paid my refund into my account, pleased as it was awhile ago that it happened and thought it would of all got forgotten. I did not want to post until I saw the refund into my account which is why the Post is late.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Tarron said:


> But why even PM him your details. This forum is not the front page to Surrey Pet Supplies. they have a phone number, or god forbid and email address:bash:
> 
> That, and how easy would it be to hack thier or your account and take your details?


Nope, I have closed my account and opened a new one as I would rather use my new account that I have made this afternoon. Which Is why I sent them Via PM. My old account is History. Oh and I delete my PM's daily.....

Thanks for being soo concerned about me though...........Its nice......


----------



## shelley2010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you mark my 5 boxes of locusts turned up early yesterday morning


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

shelley2010 said:


> Thank you mark my 5 boxes of locusts turned up early yesterday morning


You are welcome.


----------

